# First Heat Questions



## caroline429

I have decided to let Cali go through one heat cycle before getting her spayed. This approach definitely has proven health benefits for some of the larger breeds. I haven't heard of any studies done on small dogs but I figure if it's good for the big ones, it can't hurt to take the same approach with a little one. 

I was at the vet's a few days ago and discussed this with her. She told me some of the veterinary community is coming around to this idea as well. It seems it is still quite hotly debated but she feels it could be beneficial as long as the owners are responsible while the dog is in heat.

She examined Cali (who is now 8 1/2 months old) and said that her vulva is very slightly swollen and she wouldn't be surprised to see her come into heat in 3 or 4 weeks. I've only ever had one dog that came into heat while I owned her. She was 2 years old when I got her from the breeder and unspayed. Since she was a large breed dog, there was no doubt whatsoever when she was in heat.

I'm wondering if the first heat for a small dog will be really noticeable? I'll watch out for more swelling, any discharge and licking of the area but am wondering if there are any other signs I should be aware of? I'd hate to be caught unawares or miss it altogether if the first cycle is very slight.

The last couple of days, Cali seems a little skittish on her walks. Is this something that can happen due to hormones when a heat is getting near?

I also had a question about her exercise during a heat cycle. Right now, it's too hot to go to the dog park and since the vet thinks she might be coming into heat relatively soon, I'll keep her well away. To keep Cali's sanity, and mine, I normally walk her about 45 minutes early in the morning and 30 minutes later in the day when it cools off. I live in a busy suburb and have never, ever seen a loose dog here so I'm contemplating continuing with the same walks while she's in heat. I'd appreciate your experience or thoughts on this.


----------



## Paragon

Hello Caroline,

I would encourage you to continue on this path. It is good for the girls, and boys to mature properly, even if the they are not to be bred. It is important for the vulva to mature through a season. It is good in that sometimes it is a bit small, or inward. The estrus properly matures everything.

We have two different breeds. No "Mistakes" need happen. As long as the owner is watchful over their girls there will be no ramifications. If you are walking your girl on a lead, the chances are slim to none as far as her meeting an intact dog, and something happening.

Make sure the collar is snug, and watch for the signs of estrus. They are only fertile for about a week, or so during this period. It is usually not that big a deal. She might be a bit clingy and needy, otherwise treat her normally.

Paragon


----------



## fjm

Sophy was very messy in her first heat, but subsequently kept herself very neat and clean - if you are very house proud or have lots of pale furniture and carpets it might be worth getting some bitch knickers. I just sponged and bunged stuff through the washing machine. I do a daily "bits inspection" when I think they are due, to be on the safe side. Male dogs will be interested early on, but she will probably refuse to let them near, so that is another sign. Sophy has been known to go walk about under the influence of hormones, so I am now extremely careful to keep her under close control when I know she is due - one session having to stop all the traffic in both directions while I persuaded her to come was more than enough! Poppy has minimal silent seasons - often the first I know is when male dogs show rather more interest in her than she wants. Do remember that some bitches are fertile up to a month after they show the first signs of heat, and don't stop your precautions too soon.

The situation with loose male dogs has improved enormously since I was a child, when taking out our family dog when she was on heat meant having half a dozen male dogs following us home, climbing up me when I picked her up, and camping out in the front garden. These days most males we meet are neutered, or under close control. I think I might be tempted to drive the first half mile of a walk though, just to ensure no dogs follow you to your door. Although if she is outside at all - or even if you have windows open - a male dog who knows what he is about can smell her from several miles away!

I came across an interesting survey of research into the effects of early spaying on the incidence of mammary tumours the other day - it found that the existing research was potentially flawed, and far from conclusive: The effect of neutering on the risk of mammary tumours in dogs – a systematic review - Beauvais - 2012 - Journal of Small Animal Practice - Wiley Online Library


----------



## roulette

You can easily check her bottom when you come in from your morning walk with a tissue. Some girls are clean and some are messy. I would NEVER trust the "most dogs are neutered" approach. Please be vigilant. I would carry pepper spray...hopefully, you'll not have to use it but you never know when some hulking male might show up with nothing BUT lovin' on his mind. Make sure you have a way to repel him or even just to keep dogs from sniffing and bugging her..they ALL find it interesting


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles

roulette said:


> . I would carry pepper spray...hopefully, you'll not have to use it but you never know when some hulking male might show up with nothing BUT lovin' on his mind. Make sure you have a way to repel him or even just to keep dogs from sniffing and bugging her..they ALL find it interesting



If a stud is far enough away from the bitch to safely use paper spray (safe, as in not getting any on the bitch), he is far enough away that he can't impregnate her.


Pepper spray can be nasty stuff. I am no longer an advocate of pepperspray and dogs, under any circumstances. Why? Because there's always a mess to clean up, either one or more dogs end up being exposed to the spray and usually their people do too. One gust of wind at the wrong moment.... and guess what? If it gets on your own dog it's an ugly scene. The dog isn't going to want to walk, they may be confused and I've heard tales where in some cases the dogs are in enough agony that self preservation kicks in and they fight.. and become very aggressive, it's not always debilitating... but it can be a horrible experience for a person, or a dog. Most pepper sprays degrade over time and should be replaced periodically. Most people don't replace their spray. That being said, I'll share my one and only experience with pepper spraying a dog. (Yup. I did it. That's why I'm talking about it. I won't do it again, ever.) Gorgeous white GSD. Neighbors owned it, couldn't keep it in their yard, or any yard for that matter. It went from yard to yard (and we all had 6 foot fences). Got in a few dog fights. Used to sit outside our patio door and growl (!) at us through the glass. My daughter was forbidden to use our backyard. We talked to the owners, great people, they loved their dog, they had children who loved their dog. He was fine at home. Just not at other people's homes. We were patient with them while they tried different methods of keeping him at home. Finally one day, after one growl too many.. I was fed up. I had an old can of pepper spray, the kind meant for bad guys.. with the red dye in it, so that the police could identify the person who had been sprayed (that always struck me as funny, if you've ever seen someone who has been directly sprayed, there's usually not too much doubt as to who was on the receiving end). Anyhow, I opened the door a crack, stuck my arm out, and sprayed the dog. Looked pretty dramatic, red on white hair. Sounded pretty dramatic too. He started yipping and headed promptly for home. I can only imagine what the kids thought when they heard their dog screaming and saw all the red on him... what was worse, was what I heard/thought as the dog ran inside their house and then I heard all the kids start crying! The GSD ended up moving to the country, I never 'fessed up to being the person who probably contaminated their whole house with pepper spray. But I felt really, really bad. They were nice neighbors, just had a dog that was not nice to other people and that was a bit more than they could handle. This situation could have been a whole lot worse if one of those kids (or adults) had been asthmatic, or had breathing problems or a reaction to the spray. It also could have been worse if the GSD was one who bit when in pain. I've seen countless people in the ER for treatment after being sprayed. It's miserable stuff.

Just my two cents for whatever it's worth.. even though I/we felt threatened by the dog, I felt really bad about that GSD/crying kids!

Darla


----------



## outwest

I took mine on walks and had no problems at all. I kept a watchful eye out, but didn't have any issues. I did not take her to the hiking trail where there are a lot of other dogs and of course the dog park was out. I made sure when she was in the backyard she was watched just in case some dog tried to jump the fence, but never had any issues other than my neutered whippet practically throwing his back out trying to mate with her. Poor thing didn't quite know what to do as he was an early neuter. That was a bit of an annoyance, but not that bad. 

Mine didn't come into heat until 14 months, which is average for her breeders girls. My main thing was the mess she made in the house, but it only was messy for one or two weeks. If you have a well fenced yard, it isn't bad. 

As long as someone can ensure that they'll keep them safe, in my opinion it is better to allow them to fully mature physically. My girl used to get some pee stains around her vulva because it was recessed like a lot of female puppies, but now she is stain free.


----------



## caroline429

Thanks everyone for your advice and assurances. I was wavering a little bit on my decision to do this but am now committed. It's good to see others have made the same decision and found it manageable.

I think I'll be okay with keeping Cali safe. My yard is fenced all around with a 6' solid wood fence. The back gate is always bolted on the inside so no one can accidentally come through and let Cali escape. I live in a townhouse so my yard isn't very big and I can see the whole thing from my kitchen window. I'll be sure to check that some incredibly dedicated loose dog hasn't scaled the fence before I let her out. LOL 

The vast majority of male dogs in this neighbourhood are neutered, though there are a couple who aren't. I pretty much know who they are. My previous Rottie was a bit of a tart  and, though spayed, could spot an unneutered male about half a mile away. She'd start to whine and do a little dance she saved especially for the "boys"! ROTFLMAO!! 

I did meet one of these males with Cali early last week before the vet visit. Usually he ignores her but this time he was a little bit interested which made me wonder. He did a play bow or two to her....she jumped on his head. LOL

When she's in heat, I will continue with her walks but keep her well away from all dogs, male or female, unneutered or not. If she's messy, I'll just confine her to the kitchen and den where all the floors are ceramic tile. She doesn't jump on furniture unless I invite her and I always put down a towel before I do anyway.

Okay, I'm feeling a lot more confident about this.  Thanks!


----------



## BorderKelpie

As far as putting her in the yard and watching from the house - be careful it doesn't take much time at all.  I sit out in the yard with my girls when they are 'in,' I just can't take the risk, but we do have a large amount of loose (unaltered) dogs here.


----------



## Poodlemama99

When we got our first poodle in 1972 it was standard practice to allow one heat cycle before spaying. Not sure when that turned around but sure glad it did. I remember it being messy and pretty disgusting. Of course back then we also did not have diapers etc for dogs. My mom made little bloomers for her from my little brothers underwear. That was hilarious. Still have pictures somewhere. My mom could not wait for it to be over so she could get her spayed.


----------

